# MS Word document is scrambled



## Therookie (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm using MS Word 2002 and created a newsletter at work. I thought I would do some finishing touches at home, therefore, I sent it to my home email address. When I opened up my document, it was all scrambled. Its supposed to be a one page with 3 large photos and the announcement at the bottom of the page. However, 1 of the photo is at the bottom of the page, 2nd photo is on the upper right corner and the 3rd photo is in the middle. And the announcement is on the right side of the document. When I created it at work, it was perfect with the text on top, the photos in the middle and the announcement at the bottom of the page. Can someone tell me what's wrong. Would appreciate any help.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

did you send it as an attachment or in the body of the e-mail and do you have the same version at home?


----------



## djangojazz (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah what he said, remeber Word has versions of 2003, 2000, 98, etc. Generally the rule is if you have 2003 you can view anything, but if you record in the most current version and then don't have that at home, or have MS works instead of word it will look kind of different. Most of the time what you made at work is fine and it's just your home software that can't properly view it. You could always post it here as an attachment later and there are tons here who could immediately tell you if something was actually wrong with it.


----------



## Therookie (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry for the delay. Usually I receive an email notification if someone has replied to my thread and did not receive anything, therefore, I thought I would check to see if anyone responded.

I have both MS Word 2003. I sent is as an attachment. When I got home, it was all scrambled.

I would like for you guys to see this document, however, it won't let me upload it as either a word document or zip file. It says I exceed the limits. Could I maybe email it to one of you guys?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm confused. You have Word 2002 at work and 2003 at home?

You can send it to me. ADDRESS REMOVED and I'll have a look at it.

I'll remove my address once I receive the file.........


----------



## Therookie (Jul 5, 2002)

AcaCandy said:


> I'm confused. You have Word 2002 at work and 2003 at home?
> 
> You can send it to me. [email protected] and I'll have a look at it.
> 
> I'll remove my address once I receive the file.........


Like I said in my above post, I have MS Word 2003 at work and home. I have sent my attachment at your email address. I put "Tech Support Guy" in the subject of my email.

Thank You.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I am using Word 2003 SP2, and it looks beautiful. It has only 2 photos though. One to the right, and one kind of in the middle at the bottom.

Can you open Word, then go to help about and tell us what it says on both machines?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You are using an awful long file name though, I'm wondering if that may be playing havoc? At work, you might try to name it grandma.doc and save it that way, then email it and see if the problem persists.

I'm wondering if you might not be using WORKS instead of WORD?


----------



## Therookie (Jul 5, 2002)

AcaCandy said:


> I am using Word 2003 SP2, and it looks beautiful. It has only 2 photos though. One to the right, and one kind of in the middle at the bottom.
> 
> Can you open Word, then go to help about and tell us what it says on both machines?


There is 3 photots in the document. Did you scroll all the way to the right?


----------



## Therookie (Jul 5, 2002)

AcaCandy said:


> You are using an awful long file name though, I'm wondering if that may be playing havoc? At work, you might try to name it grandma.doc and save it that way, then email it and see if the problem persists.
> 
> I'm wondering if you might not be using WORKS instead of WORD?


How would shortening the file name have anything to do with how it longs in the "body" of the document? 

I have shortened the length of the file name to "test" and it still looks scrambled.

I'll double check to see if I'm actually using "works" at work.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Therookie said:


> There is 3 photots in the document. Did you scroll all the way to the right?


Ok, just did that and I see it is larger. I'd say that is waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy out of an 8 1/2 wide sheet of paper.

Something is amiss, I would be very surprised if you WERE NOT using WORKS at one location or the other.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Therookie said:


> How would shortening the file name have anything to do with how it longs in the "body" of the document?
> 
> I have shortened the length of the file name to "test" and it still looks scrambled.
> 
> I'll double check to see if I'm actually using "works" at work.


I meant on the computer that it was created on


----------



## Therookie (Jul 5, 2002)

AcaCandy said:


> Can you open Word, then go to help about and tell us what it says on both machines?


I went to help about at home and I have MS Word 2002 and I just called my co-worker and she said we have MS Word 2002 at work as well.

By the way, did you ever find that 3 photo in my document? So, do you have any suggestions on why its soooo scrambled?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You said Word 2002 first, then went to 2003, then back to 2002......I'm clueless.

It looks ok to me, but not how you described it. If you created it in 2002 and saved it in 2002, and attached it as an email attachment and opened it using 2002, then it should look the same.


----------



## Therookie (Jul 5, 2002)

AcaCandy said:


> You said Word 2002 first, then went to 2003, then back to 2002......I'm clueless.
> 
> It looks ok to me, but not how you described it. If you created it in 2002 and saved it in 2002, and attached it as an email attachment and opened it using 2002, then it should look the same.


Sorry about that. It is definitely 2002 at work and home.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Then, I'm clueless, there is no reason that it should look different.......have you tried to print it to see if it prints the same? Have you also tried emailing what you sent yourself to your home email address back to your work address to see if it opens the same as work, or the same as home?


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Post your Word (Full) Versions and like AcaCandy said is one of them "WORKS". go to Help and click on "About Microsoft Word" and post what is in the top ...eg mine is...

Microsoft Word 2000 (9.0.6926 SP-3)


also what e-mail program are you using


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Well, for starters!



Therookie said:


> Sorry about that. It is definitely 2002 at work and home.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think there is still a possibility that one or the other is using Works, instead of Word.......


----------



## Therookie (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry for the delay. I was biten by the flu bug and now just getting my strength back.

Ok, back to business. When I went back to work, I have Word 2003, however, at home I have 2002. I guess that's why I get my document scrambled at home because its not the same version as when I created the document at work.

Surely, there must be something that can convert what is sent. Right???? What happens if I send it to a person that has an earlier version like 2001. Not everyone is going to have the same version. 

Any suggestions, or ideas?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Save it as a RTF file and transport it back and forth in that format.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

That is the problem when dealing with different versions in any application, if you work in the later version then the earlier one may not have some of the features. and naturally the Vendor want you to purchase the newer one.

If you know you are working with a document that will be be opened on a PC that will not have the latest version, then you should start your document by saving as an earlier version.

So from work take your version and do a "File Save as" and change it to the 2002 (and earlier) version. I am guessing when you do that, the document will change in the same manner it does on your home PC. Or from Home Save as the older version and design around that version. I know it is annoying


----------



## Therookie (Jul 5, 2002)

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------

